# 2008 Invitations are FINALLY done!



## HallowSkeen (Jan 7, 2008)

I am so relieved to have this part complete. I usually end up waiting until the last minute.

2008 invitation pictures by HallowSkeen - Photobucket

I found these tombstones at Walmart last year right after Halloween for 75% off. That made them 25 cents each. I will be sending out around 30 invitations. I will be hand delivering the majority. The ones that I have to mail I will just use black cardstock for the actual tombstone instead of the store bought ones. This should cut down on the cost of mailing them.

I came up with my theme for this year after buying the mini tombstones. It is "The Graveyard Gala".

I am still trying to decide how to put them into the envelopes. I am thinking about wrapping everything in black tissue paper and tying it up like a package with some jute twine before I put it in the envelope.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Those are nice ..good idea
do you mean you are putting the tombstones in enevelopes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very nice HS!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh i love those, what a great idea. What font did you use for your S i love it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those look good!


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

Lilly - Yes I am putting everything (including the tombstones) in the envelopes.

Turtle - The font for the S is A Lolita Scorned.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yikes those will cost a bit to send ...
hope you can hand deliver most of them.
Yeah I like that font too.

what kind of prizes do you give..?

last time we gave money out.


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jan 7, 2008)

Lilly said:


> yikes those will cost a bit to send ...
> hope you can hand deliver most of them.


I plan on hand delivering most of them. The ones I can't hand deliver will be getting a flatter version. The tombstone will be cut out of cardstock so they will fit into a greeting card envelope. Everything else will otherwise be the same.



Lilly said:


> what kind of prizes do you give..?.


It is a toss up on the prizes this year. Last year the winners got a trophy and a DVD of Bram Stokers Dracula. This year I am thinking of prize cauldrons filled with assorted goodies and ribbons on each cauldron for the different categories. My other though was to give trophys again and the prize would be a small wooden coffin (just big enough for a wine bottle) and a bottle of Vampire Wine in each coffin.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I do like them also


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that coffin prize sounds like a good idea I just may borrow that.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice invites. You're very disciplined to have them ready in July! Great ideas for the prizes.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat idea. Economical too. Two thumbs up.


----------

